# Anyone here hunt in Gordon county?



## hunter eric (Oct 28, 2010)

I havent seen any Gordon county post. Does anyone here hunt this area? I have hunted several times over the past 2 weeks in a small track of hardwoods with a thicket behind them. I saw 6 does one day and a six point one day.
I got a bigger 6 and the 9 in my photo on trail cam in same area (but they were both LATE at night). Hopefully they will start moving more in the early morning and late afternoon hours. Seeing alot of scrapes.


----------



## Disciple1st (Oct 29, 2010)

What part of Gordon?


----------



## hunter eric (Oct 29, 2010)

I hunt (southern??) toward Adairsville.


----------



## Disciple1st (Oct 29, 2010)

I hunt up at our cabin north Gordon around Cohutta, its a good bit differant up there deer are few and far between thanks to the yotes. I have seen two does so far this year, but do not really want to shoot any due to the poor population, hoping to get a hog or two.


----------



## mtjbrown (Oct 29, 2010)

just joined a lease in Gordon, going in the am first hunt there. Will post results or lack of tomorrow.


----------



## biggroundhawg (Oct 30, 2010)

I hunt on the north east side of the county around Ranger. Lots of deer, but they are very small.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Oct 30, 2010)

biggroundhawg said:


> I hunt on the north east side of the county around Ranger. Lots of deer, but they are very small.


I like to shoot small deer.........................


----------



## mtjbrown (Oct 31, 2010)

Bowyer29 said:


> I like to shoot small deer.........................



Personally, after a dry year last year, I need meat small deer or not! I hunted yesterday on my new lease, no sightings of game but walked in blind so didn't expect a whole lot. Going back next week a couple of evenings to speed scout and see if I can find a good stand site. BTW, I am close to ranger so I will keep an eye out for small deer.


----------



## hunter eric (Nov 1, 2010)

Hunted ALL DAY Saturday! Didnt see a deer in the woods. 
Came out of the woods and saw 4 feeding in the field!


----------



## HUNTERBOB (Nov 2, 2010)

i hunt some just outside of calhoun pretty good hunting...keep an eye on your camera and stands they seem to just disapear ...


----------



## hunter eric (Nov 3, 2010)

You have had cams and stands stolen?
That stinks! I am leaving to go to Talieferro Thursday. You have me thinking that i might should remove my stand outside Calhoun now!


----------



## hunter eric (Nov 3, 2010)

I have not hunt this area (outside Calhoun) before this year.
I know what the "rut map" says but you guys with hunting experience in this area.....when do you normally start seeing deer cruise and chase?


----------



## Wrangler35 (Nov 7, 2010)

I hunt some land on the Gordon/Murray line. Killed a small doe and my cousin killed a little 10pt off of it last year. Got lots of pics of deer, and been 1 or 2 good ones killed over the years-just, like said before, few and far between.


----------



## mtjbrown (Nov 8, 2010)

Hunted both mornings this weekend till about 11:00, No deer Did see a beautiful big bobcat Sunday morning. Second time I have seen one in the woods.


----------



## Chuck C (Nov 8, 2010)

Just a fork horn chasing a doe this past weekend; might look for a club elsewhere next year!


----------



## hunter eric (Nov 10, 2010)

scouted around a little this evening. I found 6 rubbed trees.
1 of them is a large tree ripped to shreds. Time to move my stand.


----------



## mtjbrown (Nov 11, 2010)

good luck, I am still looking for sign like that. Got friday off, hope to put one on the ground this week. They should be chasing and rutting by now in Gordon co.


----------



## hunter eric (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## hunter eric (Nov 11, 2010)

This was one of many that I found yesterday


----------



## hunter eric (Nov 15, 2010)

Just heard from a buddy that he saw 8 deer in a field where we hunt at 7:00 tonight (to dark to shoot but he shined his lights in the field).
7 does and 1 buck. He couldnt tell how big but he said that 1 of the does was getting ready and the buck was chasing her all over the field!


----------



## hunter eric (Nov 16, 2010)

anyone else seeing sign of rut in Gordon?


----------



## mtjbrown (Nov 16, 2010)

didn't see any sign this past weekend. Hoping for some change this week.


----------



## hunter eric (Nov 18, 2010)

Just heard news of a 176" 12 pt killed this past weekend on property behind where I hunt!! I have asked for pics and will post if and when i get them!


----------



## hunter eric (Nov 18, 2010)

was true. hope to have pics tomorrow


----------



## Coosawattee (Nov 20, 2010)

I hunt southern Murray County and I found fresh scrapes Thursday! Should be getting good around Thanksgiving!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Nov 25, 2010)

Petite's deer cooler is slap full of bucks.


----------



## mtjbrown (Nov 26, 2010)

Yesterday, Thanksgiving morning, finally got to pull the trigger! killed a small buck for the cooler. Hope to try again tomorrow and maybe get some meat to stock up the cooler.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Nov 29, 2010)

Saw 15 Sat and 17 on Sun.

Got to watch a buck shadow a group of 7 does from a pine bottom as they grazed a side of a ridge. The nanny doe actually walked from the front of the the line to the rear to block the buck that she couldn't see. They  slowly crossed a small clear cut and I saw movement ahead of them. A 5 pointer was waiting on them in the woods. When the does hit the wood line all heck broke loose. The does ran off but the buck culled one from the group and went up the hill with her. It was very cool to see.


----------



## Hntr130 (Nov 29, 2010)

hunter eric said:


> was true. hope to have pics tomorrow



Where's the pics?


----------



## hunter eric (Nov 29, 2010)

The UPS guy that deliveres here to my place of work has the pics but he was off last week (vacation). Hopefully he will be back here today to bring the pics.


----------



## hunter eric (Nov 29, 2010)

I saw a six pt on Thursday (in thicket) that I couldnt get a shot at.
Saw 2 does Sat but didnt shoot as I hoped that a buck would be on their tails!
Walked into my stand yesterday about 1 hour before daylight and 2 deer were standing right at the bottom of my ladder stand! They heard me comming, started blowing like crazy and took of alerting every deer around that I was there! Didnt see another deer at all after that.


----------



## 7mm08 (Dec 17, 2010)

*stolen stuff in gordon co.*



HUNTERBOB said:


> i hunt some just outside of calhoun pretty good hunting...keep an eye on your camera and stands they seem to just disapear ...



Gordon County is a terrible place to leave stands or cameras in the woods. there are so many meth addicts(they'll steal anything) and slob hunters that nothing is safe. i have lived here for 35 years and it has really gotten bad with thefts and poachers during the last 5-10 years. the coyotes have made the deer sightings fewer as well. i hear the yotes on every evening hunt right at dark. we are going to put together a predator hunt on a large tract after the season.


----------



## bulldog six (Dec 18, 2010)

7mm08 said:


> Gordon County is a terrible place to leave stands or cameras in the woods. there are so many meth addicts(they'll steal anything) and slob hunters that nothing is safe. i have lived here for 35 years and it has really gotten bad with thefts and poachers during the last 5-10 years. the coyotes have made the deer sightings fewer as well. i hear the yotes on every evening hunt right at dark. we are going to put together a predator hunt on a large tract after the season.



Just dial in that am radio classifed show on 900 in the morning and listen to all the treestands and so forth they are selling on there...... You can get a five finger discount I am sure.


----------

